# My first 2 sucessful crochet chi sweaters...



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm a crochet newbie, so they are really plain. I'm going to try to make the next one bit fancier if I can figure out how to. Green one is just out of soft yarn and the pink one is out of yarn that feels very soft & minky (don't know what kind of yarn that is). If you have any crochet patterns...please share! Thanks


Excuse the bad pics. It's hard to take pics without the kids being in the way or Star sitting still!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

They turned out beautiful!! Good job!! I see they're enjoying ZP!!! Lol


----------



## Piku (Jul 28, 2012)

Awesome job on the sweaters! Your babies look so comfy in them! I tried crocheting and totally failed at it. I am learning how to knit though.


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

They look great! Go to crochetpatterncentral.com they have a bunch of free patterns in all sorts of categories!


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

They are beautiful! The pink one looks so soft! I am impressed. I tried to learn to knit but was too impatient.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

They really look good! I made some for Angel, but they get caught on his carrier, so I sew them now.

You can also check out lion brand yarn website. They have free patterns. You have to sign up, but it's cool, because they always send emails with different patterns for different things.

Great job, keep it up!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

They are so cute! Great job!


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I tired to knit a long time ago but no luck. I love the pink material because it's a knit lot easier to catch in the hook than regular yarn and I finished that pink one in less than a day. I bought new yarn the other day and I'm working on a new one now but the yarn is thinner and it keeps unraveling a lot. Are some brands of yarn better than another?

I would learn to sew if I had a sewing machine. I have lots of grown out kids clothes I can reuse for fabric...they went on a growth spurt this summer. Has anyone sew by hand?


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

I couldn't crochet anything if my life depended in it. They are lovely colours and look a very nice fit. Well done !


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

adorable! i love crochet!  i cant do it...but i love the outcome of other people's hardwork! :albino: great job!


----------



## Chihuahua-mamma (Apr 16, 2012)

Well done you, they are very pretty......I can kinda crochet, but I find knitting much easier. And I love to sew, with my machine though, not by hand! Lol x


----------



## Yana (Oct 13, 2012)

I love them. For newbie you are doing great. Congratulations.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I think you did great Angie, they are both adorable, and so is your pup.


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks for the comments! I'm still struggling with this new yarn because it's smaller, it becomes unravel and catching on the hook so easily, but I'm determined to work on it because I like how it's turning out colorwise. This project keeps me so occupied that I havent posting much on CP! Hurricane Sandy is just brushing by (lucky it's out in sea here), and it's just gloomy today and sprinkling, so it's a good day to work on it again.


pigeonsheep said:


> adorable! i love crochet!  i cant do it...but i love the outcome of other people's hardwork! :albino: great job!


lol, maybe if you learn how you have more variety to your work!


Chihuahua-mamma said:


> Well done you, they are very pretty......I can kinda crochet, but I find knitting much easier. And I love to sew, with my machine though, not by hand! Lol x


I been thinking to learn how to knit again by reading your post and everyone's post on here. I think I need to look for knitting needles when I go visit my mom this x-mas. My mom in law kits real well and always kit something for the kids, and I always keep her knitting for sentimental reasons. Too bad she cant speak english or else I'll ask her to teach me.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

I think they are beautiful ! I can't crochet , sew , or knit. Tried to do them all. I give everyone how does this kind of work a lot of praise, it is not easy and look what a great job you have done. Can't wait to see more as you progress along.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Very nice! You did a great job!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Star's Mama said:


> lol, maybe if you learn how you have more variety to your work!


if i learned one more thing...i might need another pair of arms to make due with all this work :lol:


----------



## charchi (Apr 17, 2012)

I love these little tops you made, i also think your very clever, ive been trying to crochet jumpers for charchi just like these, and alway,s end up undoing them, as i dont know if i should crochet in 1 pce or not. PLEASE, PLEASE, would you have a pattern for these one,s you made i really luv this style with the little arms in, very cute, thanks-janet.


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

ozziegirl said:


> I love these little tops you made, i also think your very clever, ive been trying to crochet jumpers for charchi just like these, and alway,s end up undoing them, as i dont know if i should crochet in 1 pce or not. PLEASE, PLEASE, would you have a pattern for these one,s you made i really luv this style with the little arms in, very cute, thanks-janet.


Hi Janet, for those sweaters in the pic, I been following this:
How To Crochet a Dog Sweater - YouTube

^^^But what I learned from this pattern, make it a little bit bigger than what she instructed in the girth because I never can fit it over my chi's shoulders if I follow exactly to her instructions. Maybe measure the shoulder area too to see if you need more room because those sweaters I made are still a tiny bit tight in those areas when she lays down or when after 2 chains after you make the sleeve area, make it more than 2 chains to have room in that shoulder area too before you tighten it up to make the neck area. What I did the first time making a jumper with this pattern is use yarn that I don't really like and make a finished sweater and try it on Star. Then on the next jumper I would make adjustments to where it is still is tight or where is needed, even when she is laying down. Hope this helps!

Currently I working on this pattern, which is taking me forever because I keep undoing it to get the fitting more accurate because I'm always having trouble with the fitting from the collar to where the sleeve starts:
A Dog In A Sweater: Dog Sweater Tutorial

I think her directions of measuring is more accurate so far with the leg positions! I'm hoping this pattern wont irritate her armpits. I'm finishing the bottom half and then work on a hoodie part for the jumper.


----------



## charchi (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks, Star,s Mama, Thats really weird , as i was just looking at that tutorial last night, thankyou so much for the extra little bits you have shared, about the arms, I will definantley let you know how my first one turns out. Thanks again for your help- janet.


----------



## Luvmywinnie (Oct 4, 2012)

They look great, you should get some glittery eyelash or sparkle yarn and make so for the holiday season


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

